# NFL 2016 - new season



## Piece (Sep 3, 2016)

New NFL season starts on Thurs, with Broncos the defending Super Bowl champs. Who is going to Houston in Feb 2017? 

After a disastrous last season, my team, The Cowboys will be looking to do so much better. Romo was injured a lot last season and had the off season to rest and repair after back surgery...then got nailed in a pre-season game last week, breaking a bone in his back and will be out for an indefinite time. He's getting near retirement tbh, so need to plan for the future. Have a fresh running back in Elliott via the draft, so will be interesting to see how he goes. NFC East was weak last year and maybe more of the same this year; I think Dallas will do well to go north of 50% wins.

I think Carolina will go one better this year.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 3, 2016)

cant see past Belicicks boys this year ,even with Brady being out for the first four games.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

Right now think from the AFC it will be between Denver and NE , Cincinati will be there or there abouts. Dark horse could be Jacksonville who have recruited well

NFC - struggling to see any team getting past Carolina


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2016)

San Diego and Washington will annoy the crap out of me and flatter to deceive again. Just like watching Fulham over here really. Neither have a chance of the superbowl


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Cowboys, that's all I'm bothered about.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 4, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Go Cowboys, that's all I'm bothered about.
		
Click to expand...

They had no chance even before Romo got hurt (again).   They've just signed Dirty Sanchez which shows how desperate they are.  Here comes 4-12 at best and lots of shots of Jerry Jones' plastic face scowling on the sideline.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 4, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			cant see past Belicicks boys this year ,even with Brady being out for the first four games.
		
Click to expand...

Whys that Norrin, ave not followed much of the NFL during the close season so have they recruited well. 
PS, Pats are my team. &#128513;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 4, 2016)

Their division is a given even with the cheat out for the first four games.  The Jets have the schedule from hell the first two months, Buffalo have had the off-season from hell and Miami are still Miami.  Even 9-7 would take the AFC East.  In addition, the AFC plays the AFC North and NFC West in out of division games this year which will make even a 10-6 record pretty good going for the Patriots.  That would them on the road in the playoffs and there are just too many other good teams for them to make it all the way to Houston.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 4, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Their division is a given even with the cheat out for the first four games.  The Jets have the schedule from hell the first two months, Buffalo have had the off-season from hell and Miami are still Miami.  Even 9-7 would take the AFC East.  In addition, the AFC plays the AFC North and NFC West in out of division games this year which will make even a 10-6 record pretty good going for the Patriots.  That would them on the road in the playoffs and there are just too many other good teams for them to make it all the way to Houston.
		
Click to expand...

that would get them outta the division but of late have struggled when playing bigger teams. At times they just don't have that little bit of something special.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 4, 2016)

Afc east is a bugger of a division really. As a bills fan it's tough going, I had been hoping for playoffs after some hope last season but looking ropey after a disastrous pre season.  Still hope though &#128561;

Is anyone doing fantasy NFL?


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now think from the AFC it will be between Denver and NE , Cincinati will be there or there abouts. Dark horse could be Jacksonville who have recruited well

NFC - struggling to see any team getting past Carolina
		
Click to expand...

Dont see Denver getting out of the Division this year let alone challenging in the AFC. a 7th Round QB with no experience and only 1 year behind Manning (3rd String) doesn't Bode well. a class D cant win you every game. 

Not concerned by the panthers either in the NFC - Cam Newton will get found out this year, massively overrated as a passer. Kelvin Benjamin will help and obviously their D is pretty stellar (even without Norman) but Cardinals, Packers and Seahawks all have considerably deeper rosters. 

I expect one of Jags and Raiders to be in the playoffs this year (finally).

Whilst i'd be shocked if the Packers arent at least in the championship game, i think it will be Cardinals v Steelers or Pats in the superbowl.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 5, 2016)

The Raiders...playoffs? Poof, as much chance of that as my bunch of clowns down at Miami. Another new coach installed. Hopes are raised, but not by much. Fans are massively divided over Tannenhill. He looks the part in the uniform, and sometimes plays like a proper QB, but I've lost faith. We're doomed! 
Nice new stadium though, should see the Super Bowl back in Miami soon.


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 5, 2016)

Going to check out the re-vamped stadium CF, as got tickets for the Browns game - I'm assuming that years of terrible drafting & bad free agent deals will doom us again


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 5, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			The Raiders...playoffs? Poof, as much chance of that as my bunch of clowns down at Miami. Another new coach installed. Hopes are raised, but not by much. Fans are massively divided over Tannenhill. He looks the part in the uniform, and sometimes plays like a proper QB, but I've lost faith. We're doomed! 
Nice new stadium though, should see the Super Bowl back in Miami soon.
		
Click to expand...

Raiders have one of the best pass rushers in the game, one of the best young WRs in the game and a solid QB. a lot of analysts are also projecting it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 5, 2016)

The Raiders will make the playoffs - they are absolutely loaded with young talent and Carr is a better QB than most people realise.  I said on TV a few years back that Oakland would never be successful until Al Davis died. Unfortunately for many reasons, I was right.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 5, 2016)

JT77 said:



			Afc east is a bugger of a division really. As a bills fan it's tough going, I had been hoping for playoffs after some hope last season but looking ropey after a disastrous pre season.  Still hope though &#63025;

Is anyone doing fantasy NFL?
		
Click to expand...

Raiders all the way :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Dont see Denver getting out of the Division this year let alone challenging in the AFC. a 7th Round QB with no experience and only 1 year behind Manning (3rd String) doesn't Bode well. a class D cant win you every game. 

Not concerned by the panthers either in the NFC - Cam Newton will get found out this year, massively overrated as a passer. Kelvin Benjamin will help and obviously their D is pretty stellar (even without Norman) but Cardinals, Packers and Seahawks all have considerably deeper rosters. 

I expect one of Jags and Raiders to be in the playoffs this year (finally).

Whilst i'd be shocked if the Packers arent at least in the championship game, i think it will be Cardinals v Steelers or Pats in the superbowl.
		
Click to expand...

Manning had his worst year in his career last year but Denver still managed to win - - Brock was behind the centre for a good number of the games as well

The defence was solid - in fact it was the best in the league and they have strengthened that 

Siemian has looked pretty strong in pre season along with a good ground game and has a strong arm - can see him doing a lot better than expected. If Kubiak and Elway are happy with him that for me speaks volumes


----------



## Big_G (Sep 5, 2016)

The Raiders are looking great this year, have one of the best O-Lines in the NFL to protect Derek Carr. 

And have improved their secondary, to go with one of the best pass-rushing attacks.

Just need to the run game to step up and could be contenders


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Manning had his worst year in his career last year but Denver still managed to win - - Brock was behind the centre for a good number of the games as well

The defence was solid - in fact it was the best in the league and they have strengthened that 

Siemian has looked pretty strong in pre season along with a good ground game and has a strong arm - can see him doing a lot better than expected. If Kubiak and Elway are happy with him that for me speaks volumes
		
Click to expand...

A bad Manning whose changing line calls, and plays at the line of scrimmage is not even comparable to a 7th round pick.... 

Brock also got paid, so people clearly see something from him. 

Also remember pre-season means nothing.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 6, 2016)

Patster1969 said:



			Going to check out the re-vamped stadium CF, as got tickets for the Browns game - I'm assuming that years of terrible drafting & bad free agent deals will doom us again
		
Click to expand...

Ooooo you jammy thing. I've been to the Sun Life , twice and seen them at Wembley and am currently 3-0. I keep suggesting they fly me over as a lucky mascot. It appears the days of $20 seat are gone with the new stadium.
I'm trying to get tickets for a Titans v Raiders game in a few weeks but having a heck of a job. The website keeps blocking me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2016)

Well that's a pretty good start - solid in defence , Anderson good on the ground. Good start from Siemian as well - was sharp from the huddle , got the running game going and found recievers well - couple of mistakes but did well in the offense


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2016)

Was pleased to see an NfC rival lose. Still think Denver miss the playoffs though &#128521;


----------



## Piece (Sep 12, 2016)

Another first day close one between Cowboys and NYG. Last year Cowboys won by a point and this year it's NYG. Both looked a bit average, encouraged though by DC's rookie QB Prescott's first day in office. Shame the other big names (Witten, Bryant, etc.) were bang average.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 12, 2016)

the Pats get a good win in Arizona ,who are tipped as superbowl candidates this year ,and all done without  Brady , three home games on the spin now for the Pats and two of them against division rivals ,cant see them losing any of them tbh.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 12, 2016)

Four Dolphins players were on their knees during the national anthems.  Unlike the rest of the team which was down there by the end of the game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2016)

Chargers teasing and disappointing me already going down in OT especially being 21-3 up at half time


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone know if there is a highlights show on terrestrial ?


----------



## Big_G (Sep 13, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone know if there is a highlights show on terrestrial ?
		
Click to expand...

BBC2 Tonight 23:15


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chargers teasing and disappointing me already going down in OT especially being 21-3 up at half time
		
Click to expand...


Keenan Allen out too. Season over.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chargers teasing and disappointing me already going down in OT especially being 21-3 up at half time
		
Click to expand...

Chiefs without Jamaal Charles who is our offence....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chargers teasing and disappointing me already going down in OT especially being 21-3 up at half time
		
Click to expand...

On their way to LA next season with the Raiders winding up in Las Vegas.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 14, 2016)

saving_par said:



			Chiefs without Jamaal Charles who is our offence....
		
Click to expand...

maclin is an absolute stud of a receiver!!


----------



## Big_G (Sep 14, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			On their way to LA next season with the Raiders winding up in Las Vegas.
		
Click to expand...

The Raiders in Vegas, a match made in heaven (or hell) "Just win baby"


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 16, 2016)

5 weeks in.

I think the AFC Championship game will be Pittsburgh v New England, and the NFC Championship game will be Minnesota v Atlanta or Dallas. 

Pittsburgh v Minnesota in the Super Bowl, with the Steelers winning.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 16, 2016)

Couple of interesting games this week.
Falcons and Panthers, personally hope Falcons score well again as my fantasy team is loaded with them.

Giants fan so hoping OBJ can really get going this weekend...


----------



## Piece (Oct 18, 2016)

Piece said:



			I think Carolina will go one better this year.
		
Click to expand...

NFL tipster and expert I am not!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Oct 18, 2016)

Pretty interesting start to the year! Panthers, Cardinals and Packers all struggling, not manyt would have predicted that for all three.

As a Hawks fan, we dodged a bullet on Sunday, such a horrendous third quarter. Shows how much we can miss Kam Chancellor! Other than that, three solid quarters of football showing how well we can play. When Russell gets fit, and if Rawls can get fit to show his 2015 skills, that could be a punishing offence to live up to the defence.

Patriots and Vikings both looking very scary though, can anyone look past them for the Bowl?

Big Ben out for a while, can't see the Steelers doing too much without him. 

What's happened to the Jets with Fitz, slash, what can they do for the rest of the season with Geno?!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 18, 2016)

Watched the Jets MNF debacle.  Fitzpatrick was just awful.     Right now the Cheatriots are far and away the best team with the likes of Dallas, Minnesota and Seattle a level below.  But you in titles in December and January, not October.    No-one around the NFL is upset about the Panthers getting their come-uppance.  And Scam Newton acts more like a spoiled child every week.


----------



## Big_G (Nov 8, 2016)

Great win for the Raiders this week, the best O-Line in the NFL manhandled the best defence

Really starting to believe this could be a great year, well at least we stand a chance of finally having a winning season for the first time in years


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2016)

its looking like a Pats v Dallas super bowl to me this year .i really cant see anyone else in the hunt ,and cant see past the Patriots adding to their impressive recent history.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 8, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Raiders will make the playoffs - they are absolutely loaded with young talent and Carr is a better QB than most people realise.  I said on TV a few years back that Oakland would never be successful until Al Davis died. Unfortunately for many reasons, I was right.
		
Click to expand...


And for my next NFL prediction ........


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 8, 2016)

Halfway through the season, time to review predictions !

AFC championship game - the Patriots look a dead certainty to be #1 seed and have home field advantage. I think they'll be playing one of the 2 best teams from the AFC West, either the Chiefs or Raiders. Patriots to win the AFC Championship game though. 

NFC championship game - I'll stick with the Falcons making it, but against the Cowboys now as the Vikings are on a losing streak. Seahawks also looking good. But I'll go for Atlanta beating Dallas in the championship game.

Superbowl - Patriots to beat the Falcons


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Manning had his worst year in his career last year but Denver still managed to win - - Brock was behind the centre for a good number of the games as well

The defence was solid - in fact it was the best in the league and they have strengthened that 

Siemian has looked pretty strong in pre season along with a good ground game and has a strong arm - can see him doing a lot better than expected. If Kubiak and Elway are happy with him that for me speaks volumes
		
Click to expand...

Phil, Broncos chances of the playoffs remain on a knife edge! Looks like i might be right.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now think from the AFC it will be between Denver and NE , Cincinati will be there or there abouts. Dark horse could be Jacksonville who have recruited well

NFC - struggling to see any team getting past Carolina
		
Click to expand...

Without trying to wind you up, you're predictions have fallen a bit flat this year!

Been a crazy season so far all around!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 29, 2016)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Halfway through the season, time to review predictions !

AFC championship game - the Patriots look a dead certainty to be #1 seed and have home field advantage. I think they'll be playing one of the 2 best teams from the AFC West, either the Chiefs or Raiders. Patriots to win the AFC Championship game though. 

NFC championship game - I'll stick with the Falcons making it, but against the Cowboys now as the Vikings are on a losing streak. Seahawks also looking good. But I'll go for Atlanta beating Dallas in the championship game.

Superbowl - Patriots to beat the Falcons
		
Click to expand...

.
i agree with most of your predictions ,the only difference being the cowboys in the bowl with the pats winning.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Without trying to wind you up, you're predictions have fallen a bit flat this year!

Been a crazy season so far all around!
		
Click to expand...

Are they ever mate 

The AFC West is brutal right now , Raiders it appears will wrap up the title and prob no 2 seed , Broncos just outside playoff spot at the moment but some big games coming up - lack of running game killing us


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2016)

The other week, there was a huge amount of kicks missed! Any reason for that? Balls not inflated properly? 

Dallas doing great at the moment, using their offence to sneak close games. Defence is OK at the moment but secondary isn't top notch and suffering injuries. EE and DP are phenomenal so far....


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
i agree with most of your predictions ,the only difference being the cowboys in the bowl with the pats winning.
		
Click to expand...

Don't talk daft soft lad, Cowboys all the way &#128131;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 29, 2016)

The Raiders are this year's "flattering to deceive" team but they are 9-2.   How they handle their last three division games will be the making of their season.  Right now the AFC goes through New England but don't rule out KC after their wake-up call loss at home to Tampa Bay last week.

The NFC is the Cowgirls right now so what everyone else needs is for Jerry Jones to put Romo back on the field and cause a full blown QB controversy.  One Dallas defeat will start everyone talking and will force the NFL Network to focus 95% of their coverage on the Cowboys instead of the 80% they are doing now.

A sleeper team right now is New Orleans who can outscore anyone.  They have two left with Tampa to get themselves into the post-season and there, no-one would want to play them.  Detroit are the NFC version of Oakland.  Seattle's offensive line is hurting hence why the Bucs dropped the hammer on them on Sunday at RJS.

If I had to make a pick right now, I would still go New England v Dallas as I had about six weeks ago.  

Coaches to be fired.   Gus Bradley in Jacksonville, Mike McCoy in San Diego (when they move to LA in February), Chip Kelly in San Francisco (back to the college game) and Marvin Lewis in Cincinnati.    Also for the Bengals' lunatic LB Burflict to get himself a season-long ban for his next on-field head-hunting move (scheduled for 2nd quarter this weekend)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2016)

http://m.nfluk.com/news/internation...utm_source=m.facebook.com&utm_medium=referral

Really good news and just a natural step to a franchise in the U.K.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.nfluk.com/news/internation...utm_source=m.facebook.com&utm_medium=referral

Really good news and just a natural step to a franchise in the U.K.
		
Click to expand...

Cant wait for them to announce more disappointing match ups!

I really really hope they don't do a franchise. we dont need it, just keep the individual games coming over - genuinely think interest will remain stronger that way, rather than going to watch a terrible team 8x a year - where most of the fans will be supporting the 'away' side


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.nfluk.com/news/internation...utm_source=m.facebook.com&utm_medium=referral

Really good news and just a natural step to a franchise in the U.K.
		
Click to expand...


That is never ever EVER going to happen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That is never ever EVER going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think you can ever say never with these things. I know Shahid Khan (Fulham chairman and Jacksonville Jaguars owner) has long held a desire to own a London based NFL franchise. I guess it depends how much pressure owners put on and how open the NFL would be to developing a foreign franchise


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes I can because outside of the owners who are trying to make even more money, the players, coaches and front office people all hate the idea of even coming over here.    Just a few basic reasons why it will never happen:-

*1 - Location and time difference*
The simple and most obvious reason.  Right now for London games, the two  teams travel over on the Thursday night/Friday morning, do a brief  walk-through practice, play the game and then fly home with a bye week  to follow to allow them to recover.   So do you offer every team that has to play London a bye week after  their trip?  And that is just East Coast teams who have the eight-hour  flight.  What about when San Diego, Seattle or Oakland have to come  over?   And of course London would have eight road trips in the regular  season alone.  How do they manage the jet lag and travel problems?    Quite simply, until Concorde II is even invented, the travel logistics make a London franchise a total non-starter.

*2 - The British fan base*
So if Wembley sells out in hours for each International Series game, why would a London team not do the same?   Because the October games are novelties, special events that people  travel to all over the country from.  They will spent vast sums on  travel, accommodation and tickets because it is a one-off for them.  There is no  way your average fan from 100 miles away does the same more than once a  year.   So the fan base for a Wembley team would have to be around 30-40 miles  around London and even that is generous knowing how bad the access is to  the stadium itself.   And British fans will not give up their current  allegiance to follow a new franchise.  The only reason they would go,  would be to see their own team PLAY the London one. 

*3 - Stocking the roster with players*
So let's say you have invented a fast new plane and have convinced  80,000 mugs to shell out huge amounts for season tickets for the new  franchise. Now you need players.   There are two ways of stocking an NFL roster, free agency and the draft.   Just how do you convince a player to move to pretty much the other  side of the world to ply his trade for a new team.  To uproot his  family, to move away from friends and other interests.      Or the draft - how long would the NFL draft last under legal threat from  a player being selected and told he has to move to England to play.   From the initial forays done by a legal friend of mine in the States,  this could shoot down the entire NFL draft faster than anything.

*4 - NFL expansion at all*
So you have a franchise with no fans and no players and no conceivable way to play their games.   So why bother at all?     The NFL already has a couple of weak franchises and several large TV  markets in the country without a team at all.  It has an ideal number of  teams already playing a pretty-much perfect schedule and the interest in  the game has never been higher.  So why would you go to London at all?     The International Series games work well to promote the game outside of  America and long may they continue.  But not just in London but in  Germany, Scandanavia, Japan and Mexico.  The narrow-minded morons on the  NFLUK forum who think that games should only be in London are typical  of the self-serving British fans who do much to detract from the great  sport.   

The NFL is a massively successful league which is loved around the  world.  It brings in huge revenues, massive TV audiences and will  continue to do so in the future.   But just not with a team based  outside of the United States. Not now, not ever.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 9, 2016)

And as for Shahid Khan, he is seen as an utter buffoon around NFL circles, owner of the worst-run and least-successful franchise in the NFL.   No-one in league circles even takes him seriously.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And as for Shahid Khan, he is seen as an utter buffoon around NFL circles, owner of the worst-run and least-successful franchise in the NFL.   No-one in league circles even takes him seriously.
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough it's much the same with Fulham.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 9, 2016)

For it to work the team has to be like London/British Lions or summat, not The Panthers Inc in Britain, something to get the younger generation interested. They'd also need a competitive team at least a couple of years down the line, not end up the perennial whipping boys like the 49ers &#128521;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Raiders are this year's "flattering to deceive" team but they are 9-2.   How they handle their last three division games will be the making of their season.  Right now the AFC goes through New England but don't rule out KC after their wake-up call loss at home to Tampa Bay last week.

The NFC is the Cowgirls right now so what everyone else needs is for Jerry Jones to put Romo back on the field and cause a full blown QB controversy.  One Dallas defeat will start everyone talking and will force the NFL Network to focus 95% of their coverage on the Cowboys instead of the 80% they are doing now.

A sleeper team right now is New Orleans who can outscore anyone.  They have two left with Tampa to get themselves into the post-season and there, no-one would want to play them.  Detroit are the NFC version of Oakland.  Seattle's offensive line is hurting hence why the Bucs dropped the hammer on them on Sunday at RJS.

If I had to make a pick right now, I would still go New England v Dallas as I had about six weeks ago.  

Coaches to be fired.   Gus Bradley in Jacksonville, Mike McCoy in San Diego (when they move to LA in February), Chip Kelly in San Francisco (back to the college game) and Marvin Lewis in Cincinnati.    Also for the Bengals' lunatic LB Burflict to get himself a season-long ban for his next on-field head-hunting move (scheduled for 2nd quarter this weekend)
		
Click to expand...


Got all the coaching predictions spot on outside of Marvin Lewis where the Bengals tight-fisted ownership don't want to pay off the rest of his contract.   Seattle looked good in the Wild Card game last night as their O-Line has started playing a lot better in the past month.  But the road to the Super Bowl still goes through Dallas and New England.

The Raiders' chances went down the toilet when Derek Carr broke his leg.   The scary teams are the Giants who could win in Dallas and the Steelers who could win in New England.  They are the teams the favourites are afraid of simply because of the match-ups they bring.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 8, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Got all the coaching predictions spot on outside of Marvin Lewis where the Bengals tight-fisted ownership don't want to pay off the rest of his contract.   Seattle looked good in the Wild Card game last night as their O-Line has started playing a lot better in the past month.  But the road to the Super Bowl still goes through Dallas and New England.

The Raiders' chances went down the toilet when Derek Carr broke his leg.   The scary teams are the Giants who could win in Dallas and the Steelers who could win in New England.  They are the teams the favourites are afraid of simply because of the match-ups they bring.
		
Click to expand...

 .
i have always regarded the Giants as the Pats bogey team ,they always seem to pull something extra when they play.
but not this season as Brady and co will romp it this year.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 8, 2017)

Anywhere online I can see highlights of yesterdays wild card games other than waiting for BBC highlights on Tuesday? 

Hoping Steelers or Kansas can win SBOWL but clever money will be on New England as usual.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Anywhere online I can see highlights of yesterdays wild card games other than waiting for BBC highlights on Tuesday? 

Hoping Steelers or Kansas can win SBOWL but clever money will be on New England as usual.
		
Click to expand...

NFL GamePass has the condensed version of the games - 40 minutes without the colour commentary.


----------



## Piece (Jan 8, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Got all the coaching predictions spot on outside of Marvin Lewis where the Bengals tight-fisted ownership don't want to pay off the rest of his contract.   Seattle looked good in the Wild Card game last night as their O-Line has started playing a lot better in the past month.  But the road to the Super Bowl still goes through Dallas and New England.

The Raiders' chances went down the toilet when Derek Carr broke his leg.   *The scary teams are the Giants who could win in Dallas* and the Steelers who could win in New England.  They are the teams the favourites are afraid of simply because of the match-ups they bring.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, agree here. NYG have sneaked two Ws v Dallas this term. Kinda hope GBay do the honours....


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2017)

Piece said:



			Yes, agree here. NYG have sneaked two Ws v Dallas this term. Kinda hope GBay do the honours....
		
Click to expand...

Whoop &#128513;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 9, 2017)

The Green Bay win last night was great news for Dallas as it removed their bogey team from the equation.  It was like having to play an 18 hole competition and being told you're being given a par at the Stroke Index 1 hole automatically.  The Packers can move the ball on anyone and the hottest team in the NFL right now but the Cowboys would far rather face them because they will be able to run the ball on them.

The New England v Houston line opened at -14.5 last night, one of the biggest spreads in playoff betting history.  The Cheatriots still haven't faced a decent team all year as when they played Pittsburgh earlier this year, the legend in his own lifetime that is Landry Jones was playing QB.      I still like the upset in the title game of the Chiefs or Steelers going into Foxboro and winning.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2017)

Well PS your assesment on a franchise not coming to London was an intersting read. Probably not what I wanted to hear, but as honest as you could get.

re this year, cmon Patriots.

PS, is the Gronk out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 9, 2017)

Very disappointed with the Dolphins effort last night. They looked like a team who have never played together, playing a team who actually wanted to win. Matt Moore MUST be removed and a decent back up brought in.

Does anyone else find it strange that when anything goes wrong no one has a go at anyone?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 9, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Very disappointed with the Dolphins effort last night. They looked like a team who have never played together, playing a team who actually wanted to win. Matt Moore MUST be removed and a decent back up brought in.

Does anyone else find it strange that when anything goes wrong no one has a go at anyone?
		
Click to expand...

.
win as a team ,lose as a team .thats the mindset CF


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 9, 2017)

Unfortunately CF, our threadbare defense condemned us, as Pittsburgh were able to just run all day.  By the time Vance Joseph sorted anything out, it was too late - no good with no real linebackers or first choice safety's.  Matt Moore did throw an INT but the two fumbles were caused by the O line not picking up the blitz both times - he actually played ok otherwise and was able to move the offense in the 2nd half (Pittsburgh were in prevent at that time though).  If we had got points at the end of the first half and the first drive of the 2nd, it would have been closer. Gutted but considering we were forecast to win no more than 6 games with a thin roster and 1st year head coach, it was better than we thought.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 9, 2017)

Caught highlights of the Green Bay v Giants game here - www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD8XRjYBwrA
The display by Aaron Rodgers is stunning, even though he has very good offense protection the confidence needed to hang onto the ball and dance around looking for a pass for so long is incredible.
Think I might have a wager on Green Bay for superbowl as Giants are no mugs.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2017)

The Falcons looked very tasty tonight against Seattle.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Well PS your assesment on a franchise not coming to London was an intersting read. Probably not what I wanted to hear, but as honest as you could get.

re this year, cmon Patriots.

PS, is the Gronk out for the rest of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Gronk is out for the year but has been ever present each week for his ahem ... supplements.     Allegedly.

I thought the Texans would cover the 16 point spread last night so was pissed when Ostweiler threw that late pick.   Had the Falcons over Seattle thanks to a buddy of mine kicking for them.  I do think Green Bay can pull an upset in Dallas and would not want to call the Pit v KC game.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 15, 2017)

really looking forard to GB and the COWBOYS,it could be a classic .will Dallas bring in Romo if they have their backs to the wall in the 4th?
must say i fancy big Ben to come out on top in the other game.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 15, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			really looking forard to GB and the COWBOYS,it could be a classic .will Dallas bring in Romo if they have their backs to the wall in the 4th?
must say i fancy big Ben to come out on top in the other game.
		
Click to expand...

romo won't be anywhere near this game. My pack don't have the firepower on D to slow Dak down majorly. 

I still think we win though


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2017)

Good win for the pats, thought Brady was lobbing some long uns in the win. Probably why he got picked off a couple of times.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Good win for the pats, thought Brady was lobbing some long uns in the win. Probably why he got picked off a couple of times.
		
Click to expand...

They were running a lot of wheel routes and also using Edelman on deeper crossing routes.  The Texans playing man left those deeper passes open.   One of the picks was definitely a case of the receiver running the wrong route.   God I hate the Cheatriots but even I have to admire them at times.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			They were running a lot of wheel routes and also using Edelman on deeper crossing routes.  The Texans playing man left those deeper passes open.   One of the picks was definitely a case of the receiver running the wrong route.   God I hate the Cheatriots but even I have to admire them at times.
		
Click to expand...

Seen them a couple of times at Wembley and it is on me bucket list to see them in America. When I played American football back in the eighties for Mansfield Express, In essence you had to pick a team, I picked New England, that year they got to there first ever Super Bowl. the Fridge, Steve McMahon, and the legendary Walter Payton made sure it was a painful Super Bowl. Seen them at times and just thought they have been a few plays short of being mentioned in the same breath as the packers and Steelers in there prime. Even though they are in there sixth straight AFC Final.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2017)

Fingers crossed for the Cowboys tonight


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Good win for the pats, thought Brady was lobbing some long uns in the win. Probably why he got picked off a couple of times.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the balls were overinflated?


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Fingers crossed for the Cowboys tonight 

Click to expand...

Gonna need more than that if we're going pull this off. Packers offence so fluid at the moment.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2017)

Piece said:



			Gonna need more than that if we're going pull this off. Packers offence so fluid at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Ain't looking good, need a score with no reply before half time.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like it may be a classic and I need to go to bed.
Bollx!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Looks like it may be a classic and I need to go to bed.
Bollx!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, was planning to go at H/T till Dallas got that touchdown!


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ain't looking good, need a score with no reply before half time.
		
Click to expand...

There's one....another cheeky Dallas TD before HT?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2017)

Piece said:



			There's one....another cheeky Dallas TD before HT?
		
Click to expand...

3 will have to do. Momentum with us, hope we can close it out in the 2nd half.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			3 will have to do. Momentum with us, hope we can close it out in the 2nd half.
		
Click to expand...

In golfing terms, 3 down, 6 to play...


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2017)

Great game, but I think GBay deserved that overall. Too many penalties by Dallas in the first half.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I thought the Texans would cover the 16 point spread last night so was pissed when Ostweiler threw that late pick.   Had the Falcons over Seattle thanks to a buddy of mine kicking for them.  I do think Green Bay can pull an upset in Dallas and would not want to call the Pit v KC game.
		
Click to expand...


Tune in Wednesday when I give you next week's lottery numbers ......


----------



## User62651 (Jan 16, 2017)

From watching 12 mins of highlight earlier it (GB V Dallas) did look like a classic, re the last goal kick don't quite follow how you can call a timeout in the middle of field goal attempt i.e between it being kicked and it getting over the posts which is  a duration of only maybe 2 or 3 seconds and make the kicker take it again?
Happy Packers won, Rodgers is the most watchable player in the NFL.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tune in Wednesday when I give you next week's lottery numbers ......    

Click to expand...

.
i think my crystal ball was pretty dam good as well ,even if i say so myself .GB DALLAS really was a classic and big BEN and his boys did just enough ,just like i posted lol.
GB v PATS SUPER BOWL.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			From watching 12 mins of highlight earlier it (GB V Dallas) did look like a classic, re the last goal kick don't quite follow how you can call a timeout in the middle of field goal attempt i.e between it being kicked and it getting over the posts which is  a duration of only maybe 2 or 3 seconds and make the kicker take it again?
Happy Packers won, Rodgers is the most watchable player in the NFL.
		
Click to expand...

The timeout is called by the head coach to the line judge on his side of the field.   By the time the whistle is blown, it will be 2-3 seconds until the players in the middle of the field realise and the kicker will always carry on regardless.   If you saw the All-22 film of these plays, you would see it is always called (unless you are Rex Ryan ex-Buffalo) before the ball is snapped.


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



*The timeout is called by the head coach to the line judge on his side of the field. *  By the time the whistle is blown, it will be 2-3 seconds until the players in the middle of the field realise and the kicker will always carry on regardless.   If you saw the All-22 film of these plays, you would see it is always called (unless you are Rex Ryan ex-Buffalo) before the ball is snapped.
		
Click to expand...

The TV coverage showed this with Garrett calling TO around 1-2 secs before the snap.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
i think my crystal ball was pretty dam good as well ,even if i say so myself .GB DALLAS really was a classic and big BEN and his boys did just enough ,just like i posted lol.
GB v PATS SUPER BOWL.
		
Click to expand...

If it ends up like that, i will be going. 

Already in vegas for the bowl, but have a pact with my mate who is a big Pats fan, that we will buy tickers if both our teams make it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			If it ends up like that, i will be going. 

Already in vegas for the bowl, but have a pact with my mate who is a big Pats fan, that we will buy tickers if both our teams make it.
		
Click to expand...

.
Can you smuggle me in your suitcase ?:thup:

i would love to be at a super bowl.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			If it ends up like that, i will be going. 

Already in vegas for the bowl, but have a pact with my mate who is a big Pats fan, that we will buy tickers if both our teams make it.
		
Click to expand...

Nah then MendieGK, don't leave us hanging. If it is a Pats v GB final, what's you prediction on that one.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to be at Super Bowl XXXVII when my Bucs beat Oakland.   I'd waited 20+ years to see them win it and nothing else will ever be that special.   Always re-watch the game on January 26th each year.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Nah then MendieGK, don't leave us hanging. If it is a Pats v GB final, what's you prediction on that one.
		
Click to expand...

Id have to back my boys. But I think it would be a great game.

patriots are the real deal but they have played to good offences all season - Pittsburgh and Seattle (and even that's debatable) - they get it too easy every single year. 

The cost of the game would be cÂ£3k for the cheapest tickets but flights from Vegas are cheap so I view it as a bucket list thing. 

That and a masters visit visit are the top two!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry Sam - but Packers getting mullered 

If it was a boxing match the ref would have stopped it at half time


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 22, 2017)

I've been waving the white flag for about an hour mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I've been waving the white flag for about an hour mate
		
Click to expand...

Matt Ryan seems to find receivers everywhere - MVP performance at the moment


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2017)

Piece said:



			The Falcons looked very tasty tonight against Seattle.
		
Click to expand...

Replace Seattle with GBay....


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2017)

That is one Eck of a mullering in a championship final.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Matt Ryan seems to find receivers everywhere - MVP performance at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he's been great. 

Helps when your secondary can't stop anything though!!


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 23, 2017)

And the winner will be.......?

I'll say the Patriots....but I want the Falcons to win for Mo. (Simpsons ref....and I hate the Pats).


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2017)

I respect what the Patriots have achieved and their coaching staff but they are a bunch of cheats and hence would root for anyone who played them.  And one of Atlanta's coaches, Raheem Morris, is a good friend so I will be team Atlanta in two weeks time.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2017)

That by any stretch of the imagination was two very one sided games in championship finals. 
Looks like being a good final.
cmon Pats


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			cmon Pats
		
Click to expand...

Billy Bandwagon Jumper 

Come on the Falcons :whoo:


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2017)

I hope Atlanta win 100-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 23, 2017)

well i thought that Rogers and co would beat the Falcons ,how wrong can you be, they were hammered big time.
as for the Brady bunch .
GO PATS .


----------



## User62651 (Jan 23, 2017)

For a bit of fun if quarterbacks were golfers imo  -
Brady would be Ernie Els in his 94-98 prime, big unflappable guy with smooth effortless power to make the ball fly miles and accurately. 
Don't like Roethlisbergers throwing action, its ugly but steady so he'd be Jim Furyk. 
Rodgers hot streak just ended, looked like he played ok but the Atlanta offense was too good for Packers defence, he'd be Phil Mickelson - brilliant but risky/erratic. 
That leaves Ryan, player of the moment with a good action helped by brilliant receivers, bit young still early to judge so Jason Day for him.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Billy Bandwagon Jumper 

Come on the Falcons :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

ah say al ave no rumours being spread on this forum about my fashionable jumpers. Retro is back.

That aside when I picked the Pats as my team, they went and got mullered in there first Super Bowl by the mighty bears.. Who would of thought back then what was going to be.

Apart from cheating . What is the secret of there success when the system is set up to have equal teams ?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 23, 2017)

always amazes me the Tom Brady wasnt even a first round pick .he was a sixth round pick ,so every team in the NFL  could have had Brady playing for them .


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jan 23, 2017)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Halfway through the season, time to review predictions !

AFC championship game - the Patriots look a dead certainty to be #1 seed and have home field advantage. I think they'll be playing one of the 2 best teams from the AFC West, either the Chiefs or Raiders. Patriots to win the AFC Championship game though. 

NFC championship game - I'll stick with the Falcons making it, but against the Cowboys now as the Vikings are on a losing streak. Seahawks also looking good. But I'll go for Atlanta beating Dallas in the championship game.

Superbowl - Patriots to beat the Falcons
		
Click to expand...

I picked both the AFC and NFC Champions after week 8. I only wish I'd put money on it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			That aside when I picked the Pats as my team, they went and got mullered in there first Super Bowl by the mighty bears.. Who would of thought back then what was going to be.
		
Click to expand...

I was at the old Video Cafe in London at Channel 4's Super Bowl party for that one.   Was on air pre-game predicting the Bears would win by 30.   Tony Eason totally shat himself that day - if the Bears hadn't eased off in the second half, that one could have finished 70-0.  The Patriots had no clue had to stop the 46 defense.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 23, 2017)

not quite 70-0 pats scored a field goal on first possesion iirc.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was at the old Video Cafe in London at Channel 4's Super Bowl party for that one.   Was on air pre-game predicting the Bears would win by 30.   Tony Eason totally shat himself that day - if the Bears hadn't eased off in the second half, that one could have finished 70-0.  The Patriots had no clue had to stop the 46 defense.
		
Click to expand...

Who was the back up QB, Steve Grogan rings a bell. At the time I thought he was better that the starting QB. First time I had watched a Super Bowl and was proper bogged off. It was only a couple of years later that I was kinda chuffed the Bears won it primarily because Walter Payton carried that team for years. Only bettered by the running back that run like a gazelle, ? Also played for the Bears.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 23, 2017)

cant remember wether it was Grogan or Bledsoe ,not sur when Bledsoe joined .i think all three were there together at one time .
im probably miles off ,dogfish [pathetic shark ] will know im sure.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2017)

Brady got to play in 2001 when Bledsoe got hurt.  It caused a lot of trouble amongst the team when Brady kept the job at mid-season when Drew was fit again.   But I guess it turned out OK in the end.   Steve Grogan retired at the end of the 1980s.   He had been there for years and had a good career.  I remember doing a piece on him for Gridiron UK magazine entitled "Grogan's Run".      I even had a coat to get then too!

Grogan backed up Tony Eason in Super Bowl XX and came in during the 2nd quarter when Eason was 0 for 6 and about three sacks.   The Pats kept on calling seven step drops and the Bears were just running riot.  A friend of mine, Tyrone Keys, tells some great stories about the Patriot offensive line pleading on them to ease off the blitzes in the 2nd half as the game was over.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Grid iron uk, that's an old mag, can't remember if that was the mag I used to buy when I played for Mansfield express. We got shafted by West Brom Fireballs in the last game of the season when they slipped a few Birmingham Bulls players in as ringers. At that time we were the best team in the UK with no American players.
good days they were playing v Stoke spitfires, Black Country nailers? ( they were a good set of lads. Played USAF Mildenhall. We proper had our butts kicked. 
Then played against a team from Hawaii at Notts Forests ground. They battered us 80 odd nil. They had to start running two pointers coz the first PAT went sailing through the posts over the stand and ended up in the river Trent.
That team was full of all Americans and ex Canadian FL players, they were brutal. They said post match that they knew they would beat us as our stances were wrong at scrimmages etc, and our bad stances are ironed out in there pee wee leagues.
It was that game where I lasted all of one play when I injured my knee after four seconds. We got our butts kicked. Nottingham Hoods who were a team of big time Charlie's brought some of there players along to help us. They went on giving it the big I am. We had just punted and the ball was on hawaiis 20 yd line. They were giving there QB some lip about how he was getting his first sack of the day. Ten seconds later, Hawaii scored an 80 yd touch down. Even we cheered. Happy days.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2017)

I remember going to see the Rotherham Redskins first game in the mid 80s, must have been 1,000 people there to watch the worst game of American Football ever &#128514; We had a last minute td ruled out as well which would have won the game.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2017)

When I was writing for Gridiron, we always pushed the game as being really successful, lots of big plays, great performances etc.  But of course in reality as Tashyboy says, it was crap.    Just be grateful you never had to deal with Victor Ebubedike or "Victor X Mohammed" as he changed his name to.  Big-time Charlie doesn't even do it justice.  The NFL Europe players on the Monarchs all hated him with a passion.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't think that Eason lasted many more seasons after the mauling he took in Superbowl XX, think he was long gone by the time that Bledsoe & Brady ended up there. Still don't understand how he was one of the 5 QB's taken before Marino in the 83 QB draft (there is an interesting 30 for 30 documentary about that 1st round, focusing on Elway & Marino) - think he was considered a big reach at the time.
Saw the Monarchs a few times at Wembley, including World Bowl I - that's a long time ago now.


----------



## IanM (Jan 24, 2017)

I've tried really hard with NFL..... a film of quick clips of great touchdowns I can take...... but the full thing?  I just don't get it!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2017)

Patster1969 said:



			Don't think that Eason lasted many more seasons after the mauling he took in Superbowl XX, think he was long gone by the time that Bledsoe & Brady ended up there. Still don't understand how he was one of the 5 QB's taken before Marino in the 83 QB draft (there is an interesting 30 for 30 documentary about that 1st round, focusing on Elway & Marino) - think he was considered a big reach at the time.
Saw the Monarchs a few times at Wembley, including World Bowl I - that's a long time ago now.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you liked the 30 for 30- I helped out with the production of that one on the 1983 draft!    "From Elway to Marino".

The only real surprise of those six QBs taken in the 1983 first round was the Jets taking Ken O'Brien from Cal-Davis.  Marino had a lot of question marks after his senior year at Pittsburgh and he wasn't exactly the smartest bear in the woods.   Then again, nor were the teams that passed on him.  Eason and Todd Blackledge were both seen as safer picks than Marino.  Hindsight is 20-20.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 24, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			When I was writing for Gridiron, we always pushed the game as being really successful, lots of big plays, great performances etc.  But of course in reality as Tashyboy says, it was crap.    Just be grateful you never had to deal with Victor Ebubedike or "Victor X Mohammed" as he changed his name to.  Big-time Charlie doesn't even do it justice.  The NFL Europe players on the Monarchs all hated him with a passion.
		
Click to expand...

Am sure I saw victor big balls in one of the UK finals on the all weather pitch at QPR.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 24, 2017)

all this talk of QB`s who is or was the best ?
would Brady be the number one or Peyton Manning 
is Marino in with a shout ,what about Steve Young or Joe Montana,maybe even someone from way back before i knew what the NFL was.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 25, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Glad you liked the 30 for 30- I helped out with the production of that one on the 1983 draft!    "From Elway to Marino".

The only real surprise of those six QBs taken in the 1983 first round was the Jets taking Ken O'Brien from Cal-Davis.  Marino had a lot of question marks after his senior year at Pittsburgh and he wasn't exactly the smartest bear in the woods.   Then again, nor were the teams that passed on him.  Eason and Todd Blackledge were both seen as safer picks than Marino.  Hindsight is 20-20.
		
Click to expand...

Have watched a lot of the 30 for 30 docs and most of them have been excellent - the 83 draft one was my fav though due to Marino being in it, congrats for all the work that went into that and all of the others. 
Does seem that the teams take a lot of stock in the Wonderlic (think that's right) test that all college players have to do pre joining the NFL - think Eason & Blackledge both scored higher on it than Marino (as I know he scored very low on it). Having a low score didn't hurt him or Terry Bradshaw (particularly when you look at some of the high scorers that have failed dramatically in the pros), although I know that Marino's draft stock was damaged due to the unproven drug rumours that circled pre-draft.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Am sure I saw victor big balls in one of the UK finals on the all weather pitch at QPR.
		
Click to expand...

1987 London Ravens v Manchester All-Stars off the top of my head - I know I covered it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			all this talk of QB`s who is or was the best ?
would Brady be the number one or Peyton Manning 
is Marino in with a shout ,what about Steve Young or Joe Montana,maybe even someone from way back before i knew what the NFL was.
		
Click to expand...

One of the hardest questions is to name the Top Five QBs - everyone has different answers.

My own personal five would be Joe Montana (winner), Tom Brady (winner), John Elway (best arm), Dan Marino (best pure passer), Otto Graham (10 championship games in 10 years).

Just outside the Top 10 would be the likes of Favre, Bradshaw, Manning (tough to leave out of the top five), Sammy Baugh and Dan Fouts.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 25, 2017)

cant argue with three of your picks, i dont know Otto so cant really compare him to any i do know,i would have Peyton in for sure as with a better team in front of him would have been an all time great [not that he isnt anyway]i would also swap Elway for Favre.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 25, 2017)

Definitely a hard question to answer that.  Can't argue with Montana & Brady being up there - probably didn't have the physical gifts that others did but were able to dissect a defence and as you said, both were pure winners.

Marino will always be there due to the number of times he dragged the Fins up with not a lot of supporting talent - even if he just had a decent defence, probably would have won the big one (not to be).

Always felt Elway was over-rated myself - no idea why, as can't put my finger on it (jealous that he won two Super Bowls at the end of his career, when Denver got him a running game & a decent defence, which Dan never had).

Difficult to compare the modern day QB's with the older generation, as receivers would just get mugged by DB's and QB's weren't as protected, whereas now they get a flag if they breath on them, which is why I don't really feel that Manning or Favre get in my top 5 (certainly there is no way that they would have put up the numbers they did). Brady is different, as he's not a passer and has done more with less (although he is very protected as well - notwithstanding deflategate).  Johnny Unitas would have to be up there.


----------



## drewster (Jan 25, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Brady got to play in 2001 when Bledsoe got hurt.  It caused a lot of trouble amongst the team when Brady kept the job at mid-season when Drew was fit again.   But I guess it turned out OK in the end.   Steve Grogan retired at the end of the 1980s.   He had been there for years and had a good career.  I remember doing a piece on him for Gridiron UK magazine entitled "Grogan's Run".      I even had a coat to get then too!

Grogan backed up Tony Eason in Super Bowl XX and came in during the 2nd quarter when Eason was 0 for 6 and about three sacks.   The Pats kept on calling seven step drops and the Bears were just running riot.  A friend of mine, Tyrone Keys, tells some great stories about the Patriot offensive line pleading on them to ease off the blitzes in the 2nd half as the game was over.
		
Click to expand...


Remember it well Bledsoe was the top man for me plus he is a "drew" like me. As you say it didn't work out too badly in the end. Back in the 80's i used to follow Chelmsford Cherokee domestically, they used to get decent crowds there. One of my good friend's little brother ended up being quite decent at American Football on the UK scene - Stuart Franklin, i believe he was a QB and led teams to National Champs but i could be mistaken.


----------



## drewster (Feb 2, 2017)

So where's your money gents  ??? It's got to be the Pats surely . I've got my putter cover on for Sunday morning for good luck !!!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 2, 2017)

x 2 for PAT's .....unfortunately.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 2, 2017)

well I shall be wearing my Patriots shirt with BRADY emblazoned on the back.:thup:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 2, 2017)

Every time a top-ranked high-scoring offense has gotten to the Super Bowl (02 Raiders, 83 Redskins, 67 Raiders etc), they have lost.   Even the Rams "Greatest Show on Turf" was not ranked that highly (and they were shut down in both 1999 and 2001 anyway).   

Bill Belichick has had two weeks to prepare for the Falcons' offense and I just cannot see them going up and down the field as they have done during the season.  Offense wins games, defense wins championships.   Look what the Bucs did to the Raiders in Super Bowl XXXVII.

So my call is for the Patriots to win by 20+ something like 34-14.   I would take the under on the 59 points line (the highest in Super Bowl history).

At least after Sunday I can look ahead to that great American phrase "pitchers and catchers report today" and the imminent arrival of the baseball season and spring.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 2, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Every time a top-ranked high-scoring offense has gotten to the Super Bowl (02 Raiders, 83 Redskins, 67 Raiders etc), they have lost.   Even the Rams "Greatest Show on Turf" was not ranked that highly (and they were shut down in both 1999 and 2001 anyway).   

Bill Belichick has had two weeks to prepare for the Falcons' offense and I just cannot see them going up and down the field as they have done during the season.  Offense wins games, defense wins championships.   Look what the Bucs did to the Raiders in Super Bowl XXXVII.

So my call is for the Patriots to win by 20+ something like 34-14.   I would take the under on the 59 points line (the highest in Super Bowl history).

At least after Sunday I can look ahead to that great American phrase "pitchers and catchers report today" and the imminent arrival of the baseball season and spring.
		
Click to expand...

ah yes ,rounders season is soon to be upon us .cant say I know a lot about baseball ,apart from its a girls game over here.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 2, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Bill Belichick has had two weeks to prepare for the Falcons' offense and I just cannot see them going up and down the field as they have done during the season
		
Click to expand...

I know next to nothing about NFL, but this ^^ is my opinion.

I've never seen anyone - in any sport - that is better at making plans to nullify the opposition than Belichick is.


----------



## Piece (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm going Atlanta by 10....


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			well I shall be wearing my Patriots shirt with BRADY emblazoned on the back.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

We shall be wearing our Pats shirts wi Brady on the back &#128513;

See if if anyone can put a clip up of Beckham junior dancing at the pro bowl. Quality


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 2, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I know next to nothing about NFL, but this ^^ is my opinion.

I've never seen anyone - in any sport - that is better at making plans to nullify the opposition than Belichick is.
		
Click to expand...

Someone is gonna educate me here, but on sky there is an hours programme of the Super Bowl winners of that year. Belicheck on one particular year got hold of the opponents victory parade before the game was played. How he reported that to the pats players was pure quality. That is how you get your team running through brick walls for you.


----------



## Piece (Feb 6, 2017)

I went to bed when it was 0-0! Feel gutted for Atlanta as it was in the bag. Amazing comeback.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2017)

I went to bed at 28-3 Falcons.   Really glad because I seriously dislike the Patriots and I'd be really pissed this morning if I had watched that live.  The repeat will do just fine.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2017)

So pissed off, went to bed at 28-3 as I thought it was over! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So pissed off, went to bed at 28-3 as I thought it was over! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, gutted the Falcons didn't win.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2017)

Get in there my son, for the neutral what a stunning game. For the pats non likes, there's a bit more for you not to like now.
But what a performance, what a catch by Edelman. The pats dynasty has just reached another level. 
Brady has to be the greatest quarterback ever. In an industry where winning is the ultimate goal, five rings don't lie.
Brilliant game.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 6, 2017)

I watched most of the first half, Altlanta were so much better everywhere on the field  I was stunned when I saw the final result.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 6, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So pissed off, went to bed at 28-3 as I thought it was over! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Ditto! Although not sure I'd have lasted to the end though. That smug lad in the BBC box must have felf reeeeeeeeeeally stupid as The Pats came back. Did anyone notice what the bookies were offering for them to win when they were down 28-3? Did anyone take the bet?????


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 6, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Ditto, gutted the Falcons didn't win.
		
Click to expand...

Makes 3 of us. Couldn't believe it when I checked this morning. Just can't write Brady off.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry to have missed it, damned time zones!
Unbelievable game of two halves to borrow a soccer football cliche.

Why did Atlanta get burned 2nd half compared to running riot in 1st? -  nerves, tiredness, complacency? Did Ryan play badly 2nd half or was it Falcons defense at fault? Bizarre turnaround, unprecedented too.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2017)

Don't know what channel you lot watched it on, but the four min highlights are on BBC, one of the presenters reads a tweet from a viewer when the Pats are 28-3 down. It goes along the lines of " you never believed us when we said we would Brexit and that Trump would win, go Patriots". The presenter and guests were laughing there heads off. 45 mins later, they said " ever wished you go back in time and say summat a bit differant". 
That victory will be remembered for a long long time.

oh ah lady gaga looks and sounds Smart.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Sorry to have missed it, damned time zones!
Unbelievable game of two halves to borrow a soccer football cliche.

Why did Atlanta get burned 2nd half compared to running riot in 1st? -  nerves, tiredness, complacency? Did Ryan play badly 2nd half or was it Falcons defense at fault? Bizarre turnaround, unprecedented too.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like watching man city at the moment, think it is Brady that said after the game, there were about thirty differant things that happened for the pats that if one of them had not gone there way it could of been a differant outcome. Typified by that Edelman catch. What a game changer plays like that are. Up there with the top five catches I have seen.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Why did Atlanta get burned 2nd half compared to running riot in 1st? -  nerves, tiredness, complacency? Did Ryan play badly 2nd half or was it Falcons defense at fault? Bizarre turnaround, unprecedented too.
		
Click to expand...

The Patriots were moving the ball well all game - they shot themselves in the foot in the first half and the pick six was a really bad pass.   It was like a football team being 3-0 down at half-time having hit the post twice and missed a penalty.     The Falcons had more points at half-time than plays run which is insane.

The second half was more of the same and the Atlanta defense just got worn down.   The Patriots ran 93 plays to the Falcons' 46.  You cannot win being on the field for that long and the stupid defensive holding calls they kept making on 3rd downs to keep drives alive kept them on the field too.  Once the Patriots got their first score, you could see every Falcon defender look at the scoreboard to see how long was left.  They then started playing not to lose rather to win.   

The Atlanta offensive playcalling on the final drive was terrible.  After Julio Jones' catch to the 21, they were in fieldgoal range to extend the lead to 11 inside four minutes.  The only thing you cannot do there is get a holding penalty or take a sack and they did both.

The Patriots won the game but the Falcons sure did their bit to help them out.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 6, 2017)

Very true Shark.  After the brilliant Jones catch, you just sat there thinking "they'll run 3 times to take time off the clock & then kick the field goal", as the Pats would not have a chance.  No idea why they called 3 passes - very strange decision.
I almost went to bed at 28-3 but just thought I'd hang on a bit longer to see if anything happens - one of the best SB's that I have seen (not a Pats fan at all but give them their dues, no one gave up and they were probably due the pass to Edelman after the two SB's against the Giants - Atlanta did blow it though, 28-3 up & thought there's no way they can lose this, shows how much I know!)


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 6, 2017)

i stayed up as long as possible. 8 mins left, 28-9 and nothing much happening. sleepy time.

rest is history as they say...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't follow American football too closely. Why the dislike for the Patriots? Is it simply because they have dominated in recent years? 

For the uninitiated who would be the equivalent to them in PL terms?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't follow American football too closely. Why the dislike for the Patriots? Is it simply because they have dominated in recent years? 

For the uninitiated who would be the equivalent to them in PL terms?
		
Click to expand...

There was an unfortunate incident a year or so ago, deflate gate it came to be called, upset a few folk. That aside they have been massively successful.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			There was an unfortunate incident a year or so ago, deflate gate it came to be called, upset a few folk. That aside they have been massively successful.
		
Click to expand...

Throw in illegal filming of opponents' sidelines, illegal contact in practice and irregular payments against the salary cap and you have the full set.    There is a reason every other NFL team hates them and it is not just because of their success on the field.  They bend the rules as far as they can go and then some.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2017)

Just watched the highlights on Sky, what a great ending, even more annoyed I missed it.

One for the knowledgeable, the Patriots made the 2 point conversions look easy, why don't teams go for it more often rather than waiting for pressure situations?


----------



## User62651 (Feb 6, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			For the uninitiated who would be the equivalent to them in PL terms?
		
Click to expand...

Probably Fergie era ManU, annoyingly successful year after year.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched the highlights on Sky, what a great ending, even more annoyed I missed it.

One for the knowledgeable, the Patriots made the 2 point conversions look easy, why don't teams go for it more often rather than waiting for pressure situations?
		
Click to expand...

 Since the extra point was moved back 15 yards this season, there have been more missed kicks and hence a potential increase in the chance to go for two.  But NFL coaches are often terrified of being criticised afterwards if they did that, it backfired and then it turned out to be the deciding factor in the game.  So kicking the extra point will continue until the game situation requires two being the optimum play.   The success rate of a two-point conversion is around 50%.   In the Super Bowl, the Atlanta defense was so worn down, even a simple dive play went for three yards with ease as the first score showed.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Since the extra point was moved back 15 yards this season, there have been more missed kicks and hence a potential increase in the chance to go for two.  But NFL coaches are often terrified of being criticised afterwards if they did that, it backfired and then it turned out to be the deciding factor in the game.  So kicking the extra point will continue until the game situation requires two being the optimum play.   The success rate of a two-point conversion is around 50%.   In the Super Bowl, the Atlanta defense was so worn down, even a simple dive play went for three yards with ease as the first score showed.


Bill Belichick has had two weeks to prepare for the Falcons' offense and I just cannot see them going up and down the field as they have done during the season. Offense wins games, defense wins championships. Look what the Bucs did to the Raiders in Super Bowl XXXVII.

So my call is for the Patriots to win by 20+ something like 34-14. I would take the under on the 59 points line (the highest in Super Bowl history).

Well PS that was not a bad call at all, pats got 34 and just outta the 59 point line, also right re defence wins championships, or defence loses them.




Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2017)

Tashyboy said:





Pathetic Shark said:



			Since the extra point was moved back 15 yards this season, there have been more missed kicks and hence a potential increase in the chance to go for two.  But NFL coaches are often terrified of being criticised afterwards if they did that, it backfired and then it turned out to be the deciding factor in the game.  So kicking the extra point will continue until the game situation requires two being the optimum play.   The success rate of a two-point conversion is around 50%.   In the Super Bowl, the Atlanta defense was so worn down, even a simple dive play went for three yards with ease as the first score showed.


Bill Belichick has had two weeks to prepare for the Falcons' offense and I just cannot see them going up and down the field as they have done during the season. Offense wins games, defense wins championships. Look what the Bucs did to the Raiders in Super Bowl XXXVII.

So my call is for the Patriots to win by 20+ something like 34-14. I would take the under on the 59 points line (the highest in Super Bowl history).

Well PS that was not a bad call at all, pats got 34 and just outta the 59 point line, also right re defence wins championships, or defence loses them.




Click to expand...

I was still sticking to the Patriots winning at half-time but at 28-3, was beginning to wonder.  As soon as they got the first score, you could see it happening as the Atlanta offense was starting to shut down.    

The best bet of the entire Super Bowl was the one about Lady Gaga starting her show with "Edge of glory" - Vegas stopped taking bets on that on the Friday because there was inside knowledge coming out.  So she does one line of it, stops and then goes into Poker Face.     Apparently that one line was a direct result of the entire betting event.  Classic.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ventura (Feb 9, 2017)

Enjoyed this highlight video, good watch if you have a spare half hour.

https://youtu.be/6EXrewbmzkY

Mic'd up highlights, worth watching for the reaction after the Edelman catch alone.


----------



## ventura (Feb 9, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:





Tashyboy said:



			I was still sticking to the Patriots winning at half-time but at 28-3, was beginning to wonder.  As soon as they got the first score, you could see it happening as the Atlanta offense was starting to shut down.    

The best bet of the entire Super Bowl was the one about Lady Gaga starting her show with "Edge of glory" - Vegas stopped taking bets on that on the Friday because there was inside knowledge coming out.  So she does one line of it, stops and then goes into Poker Face.     Apparently that one line was a direct result of the entire betting event.  Classic.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what the in play odds went to for a patriots win when 25 points down?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 10, 2017)

ventura said:





Pathetic Shark said:



			Do you know what the in play odds went to for a patriots win when 25 points down?
		
Click to expand...

They were talking about this on one of the American shows I am involved in but I didn't catch the entire conversation.  I know at 28-3, the chances on a Patriot win was 0.6%.    Or in other words, a lot more than the chances of everyone on this forum agreeing on something on the Article 50 thread.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Big_G (Mar 28, 2017)

Las Vegas Baby!!!!

Looks like it's finally going to happen for the Raiders

Sad for the loyal fans in Oakland, but has to be the best move for the franchise


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 28, 2017)

Big_G said:



			Las Vegas Baby!!!!

Looks like it's finally going to happen for the Raiders

Sad for the loyal fans in Oakland, but has to be the best move for the franchise
		
Click to expand...


Road trip !


----------



## Big_G (Mar 28, 2017)

spongebob59 said:



			Road trip !
		
Click to expand...

Already pencilling in 2020 :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 28, 2017)

It's all about money !!!! They don't even have to have any fans watching and they'll be quids in apparently. Crazy !


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 28, 2017)

It's  a nightmare for LA

Fans will travel to LV to watch some games and make a weekend of it

If people think they will switch to the rams then they are in for a huge shock



spongebob59 said:



			Road trip !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 30, 2017)

Here we go then! Only a few days until the end of pre season, the big cut down to 53 players, and then the count downnnnn to the first game!

Thoughts?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 30, 2017)

I hope you're enjoying Hard Knocks featuring my Bucs this year.   NFL Films do a great job on this show -Episode of 4 of 5 will air on Sky Thursday night and it is good (already seen it).     As for the season itself, only look at the Bucs and a playoff berth is definitely in range.


----------



## JT77 (Aug 30, 2017)

As a bills fan, its gonna be a long season (or short one again), dont look good preseason, more changes made to coaching staff, Tyrod at QB, who is better at scrambling than passing, with an Oline that gives little support, he needs to be quick! but can see it being another awful season in a very tough division


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 30, 2017)

Just set up a new thread for the 2017 season.    I was talking to Kevin Cadle recently and he is more disillusioned with his Bills than ever before.


----------

